# 3 Horrible Things Nigeria's Entertainers Said About Buhari While Campaigning for Jonathan



## Vunderkind (Apr 26, 2015)

*...and why they must apologize. 
*
In an article on Daily Independent, we are again reminded of the recklessness of Nigeria's entertainers during the political campaign season. While it is not news - or even shocking - that entertainers would be hired for publicity purposes, Justin Akpovi-Esade surmises that the money they were paid for the campaigns may have made these entertainers a bit too tipsy. Where it would simply have sufficed for them to push forward the message of their man, Jonathan, they resorted to attacking the person of Buhari who - surprise, surprise! - has now won the election. 

Below is what these entertainers said during campaign season: 

*Comedian Gordons: *
“The two top presidential candidates, one senior the country. Like GSM battery, na only one bar remain; na that one him wan take rule us? Na death dey come so.”

*Sammie Okposo:*
“From perjury to forgery: Buhari or whoever forged that certificate needs to be flogged. Prior to the formation of a central government by Gowon, all regions had separate curriculums. Only the western region offered a local language in both their curriculum and WASC! It was after a central government was formed and a universal educational curriculum was developed and adopted which included other local languages in 1974! So which WASC did Buhari write in 1961 that included Hausa? Scroll to page 9 of this academic write up and see a brief summary of the total subjects entered from 1961 to 1974 and the percentile of students per subject."

*Duncan Mighty:*
“Idiocy is the point at which you go to London to fight for individuals without PVCs. Mumu is the point at which you go to London and neglect to return with your acclaimed Cambridge authentication. Mugu is the point at which you didn’t go to class and you fashion a declaration and come online to say Sai Buhari.

“Silliness is the point at which you have been yelling up NEPA since you were conceived but however anticipate that GEJ will turn into a magician inside four years. Akpos is the point at which you read day and night to get a testament and still need ‘semi-illiterate’ to administer you. 419 is when Buhari said he obtained 27 million loan for presidential form yet Buhari’s wife gives drug worth N135m to displaced persons in Yola.”

These men should have stayed their tongues because (apart from their very sensitive positions as celebrities which calls for a bridled tongue), General Muhammadu Buhari is probably as old as their fathers and this is Nigeria where respect is demanded. 

Besides, their campaigns for Jonathan may have done more harm than good because it put a good number of people off with their unnecessary diarrhea-mouths. 

*Click here to read DailyIndependent article*


----------

